# choosing a stallion



## HuT (18 May 2018)

I am looking stand my stallion at stud this year and wondered if you were looking to choose a stallion how would you go about finding one?


----------



## popsdosh (19 May 2018)

I would have started 4 months ago!


----------



## HuT (30 May 2018)

helpful! i didnt own him then


----------



## Oscar (4 June 2018)

Might be too late for this year as the breeding season is almost over but worth putting together for next year. Or offering a late deal.  I'd want to see a professional advert or website with good conformation pictures, a video of him being stood up, walked and trotted up on the hard and a ridden video, no slow mo or distracting music.  Details of full bloodlines, any successful progeny etc.


----------



## Eceni (6 June 2018)

As everyone says, its a bit late this year, but have a look at Stallions online and see which ads look useful.  Obviously the basics of breeding, height, colour, bone, performance stats, any previous progeny... if you have him genetically tested (easily done) you can find out what colours he carries which may be useful if he is, for instance homozygous for black (so no chestnut foals, even from a chestnut mare)  - but type, conformation, temperament and performance ability in his main field are what counts.  - and if you can do AI, say so. Otherwise do you take visiting mares and if so under what circumstances?  Do you board them?  Does this stallion run with the mares?  If so, what tests do you require (CEM would be a minimum, Id think) and worm them as they come in... Its not straightforward having a stud horse. 

So in many ways, might be better to spend the rest of the season visiting some of the best studs to see their practice and then start next year.

Good luck

E


----------



## Farma (25 June 2018)

I managed to do it this late (actually later!), I had been perusing without being totally serious, I kind of knew what I wanted, but its a bit of a minefield. It all kind of fell into place for me so i went for it knowing it was last chance for that year and had full support of the vet an the stud.
It worked out well for me because the stallion I went for belonged to a vet that did the ai for me so the whole situation worked out quite well, but if you can find the vet you want to use and have them liaise with whoever you are getting semen from its do-able, just a bit of  rush! (unless you are having a natural covering?) 
My foal was born the following year on the 1st August so a bit late but he is now 1, weaned and living with all his buddies that are slightly older but we have had no problems at all with the whole thing


----------

